# 1080i?bei hdready fernseher ?



## kaisper (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
folgende 2 fragen:
1: was genau sind 1080i ? 1080p ist mir klar das ist die fullhd auflösung mit 1080 zeilen
2: Ich besitze einen 42" plasma ferseher von samsung mit einer auflösung von 1024x768. dieser ist hdready wie die auflösung vermuten lässt aber halt nicht fullhd. Meine ps3 jedoch bietet mir über die automatische bildeinstellung neben den bekannt 576p und 720p auch 1080i ???


----------



## roadgecko (24. Februar 2009)

> *1080i oder 1080p*
> 
> 
> Beim Bildaufbau unterscheidet man prinzipiell zwischen dem *Zeilensprungverfahren* (*interlaced*, *1080i*) und dem *Vollbildverfahren* (*progressive*, *720p* oder *1080p*).
> ...



roadgecko


----------



## kaisper (24. Februar 2009)

welche auflösung habe ich dann also mit 1080i ?


----------



## Schluwel (24. Februar 2009)

1080i und 720p sind glaub ich das gleiche.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2009)

1080i und 1080p hat dieselbe auflösung. Nur durch verschiedene technik unterscheiden sich die beiden.


----------



## kaisper (24. Februar 2009)

aber wie soll ich bitte auf meinem fernseher mit nur 1024x768  eine auflösunf von 1920x1080 anzeigen ? xD die von mir vorher verwendete auflösung von 720p sieht genauso aus wie 1080i ! weil zwischen 576p und 720p sieht man einen klaren unterschied: das menü ist kleiner bei 720p logischerweise


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

das geht doch garnicht! wenn du einen hdready(1024x768) fernseher hast kannst du keine fullhd(1920x1080) Auflösung einstellen, wie soll das gehn??


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Februar 2009)

Das geht,bei meinen Eizo 15 " CRT geht das auch super

Hier nochmal nen screenshot


----------



## kaisper (24. Februar 2009)

es geht hier ja nicht darum das ich sie selber einstelle sondern meine ps3 (per hdmi angeschlossen) gibt mir die möglichen auflösungen die sie selber am fernseher erkannt hat. ich bin da zufällig drauf gestoßen da ich vorher 720p manuell eingestellt hatte jedoch zur demonstration für ein freund die automatik benutzt hatte


----------



## Tom3004 (24. Februar 2009)

Also mein HD Ready Bildschirm kann 1366x720. Das Menü ist 1080i, aber wenn ich ein Spiel starte z.B GTA 4, dann stellt er um auf 720p, obwohl GTA 4 1080 i unterstützt !


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

mir kommt das auch bisschen nicht koscher vor


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2009)

kaisper schrieb:


> aber wie soll ich bitte auf meinem fernseher mit nur 1024x768  eine auflösunf von 1920x1080 anzeigen ? xD die von mir vorher verwendete auflösung von 720p sieht genauso aus wie 1080i ! weil zwischen 576p und 720p sieht man einen klaren unterschied: das menü ist kleiner bei 720p logischerweise


extrapolieren ist das Stichwort. Du kannst alles einstellen nur wird der LCD nie mehr als seine Native auflösung einstellung können. Er skaliert runter.


----------



## kaisper (24. Februar 2009)

mhh stört mich jetzt ja auch nicht die meisten spiele unterstützen eh nur bis 720p und alles drüber ist meistens mit grafikeinbußen verbunden ... nur für filme wäre es toll gewesen wenn mein fernseher ein verstecker fullhd flimmerkasten wäre ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

aha das wäre ja aber schon etwas unkoscher gewesen


----------

